# Soybean Hay



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/other-forages/get-terrific-tonnage-soybean-hay?intlink=rceoc%20%3Chttp://hayandforage.com/other-forages/get-terrific-tonnage-soybean-hay%3E


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder if soybean hay could be drilled into existing sod?

I have a new field that needs rejuvenating. I tossed around the idea of drilling some peanut hay, possibly soybeans, to better utilize the land until I can get the grasses back to where they need to be.

I know the beans would compete with the grasses but in some places the main grass seems to be sage.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hear bean yield struggles drilled in sod Tim....but for hay I would think it would be fine. Maybe drill a little shallower than normal.

Regards, Mike


----------

